# Would it be possible for



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

40 gl tank?Is that a big enough shoal, or big enough of a tank?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

way too small . . . for 5 reds, go for atleast a 75.

~Will.


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Will they all be happy in a 75 will they breed in a 75 gl.Do u nkow for sure if they will or not?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

5 reds will shoal nicely in a 75, if your looking to breed them, a 125 with the same number of p's would be a much better choice. there is no "for sure's" when your talking about breeding any species of piranhas.

~Will.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

people breed piranhas in 55g tanks before


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think that size tank is too small


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also believ that even the 75 is very small.Try a 125+ tank.
Even your P's wont breed they will be much happier!!!!!


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

That sounds good a 125 i was looking into one any way.How many babies do u think they will have in a 125?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

A 125 is a lot better than a 40 if you're trying to breed rbps. But as with life, there are no guarantees. I've had breedings in small tanks (less than 40) and I've had a school that didn't lay any eggs for over 5 years. Now, that smae shoal is laying eggs almost none stop. The harder part is trying to raise the fry's. Best of luck and keep us posted when the time comes.


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok will do and im gettin my 125 next wk. some time so it wont be long after that!


----------

